# Forum > MMO > MMO Exploits|Hacks > Defiance Exploits|Hacks >  Instant Shield Recharge Glitch

## johnnykindle

I've been trying to figure out this for a long time now. If you look on youtube you'll see there is a glitch that instantly recharge your shield. This happend to me once before and I've forever since been trying to figure it out. I know it has something to do with cloak but I can't reproduce it.

Anyone has any ideas?

J.K.

----------


## Naravus

Well when you cloak your shield starts to recharge the second you use it.

----------


## johnnykindle

Not what I mean, have a look at this:
Defiance - God Mode Shield Glitch - YouTube

----------


## chaosgods

lol this game has no anti hack prog or any security so you can always mess around with a PE i been having fun lol and a lot of Dc's due to testing.

----------


## johnnykindle

yeah, wish i had it for PC but unfortunately I got a free copy for xbox which is a shame but hey I got it free.

Side Note: Damnit chaosgods, every time I see a post from you I can't help but stare at your sig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol

----------


## chaosgods

> yeah, wish i had it for PC but unfortunately I got a free copy for xbox which is a shame but hey I got it free.
> 
> Side Note: Damnit chaosgods, every time I see a post from you I can't help but stare at your sig  lol


IKR! well budz just wait ESO soon wooot cant wait to find some game breaking exploits at the launch. oh has anyone gotten a beta key for it?

----------

